# Shrimp and prawns



## ag5t (May 17, 2002)

Shrimp and prawns are supposed to be good foods and not IBS "triggers" although I guess some people are allergic or can't handle them. Anyway, first of all, what in the world is a prawn? It sounds kind like a piece on a chess board,







but I don't think that's right. Miniature shrimp? I couldn't find any in New Mexico and haven't found any prawns in Texas yet. Are they only found in other parts of the country or world? Also, I like shrimp but they can be expensive.







Does anyone know the best way to stock up on shrimp (and seafood) to save money? Should I go to Galveston







or Corpus Christi







and see if I can get a whole bunch of shrimp for cheaper. I looked at other fish options, but sardines and mackerel didn't appeal to me. Salmon isn't bad though. Anyone else have any good/bad experiences with fish and seafood? Thanks.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

A prawn is merely an uncooked shrimp. It is blue instead of pink. When pink, you know its cooked.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I buy Chicken of the Sea salmon in the 3-pack of little single serving cans. It's good if I heat it and eat it as the meat dish, or heated and put on top of pasta with spinach. Also I've made salmon loaf (with a big can of salmon) with broccoli added. I like salmon, it has a lot of flavor.







It's a good alternative to tuna, which often has soy added.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I always thought a prawn was a big shrimp with a classy name so they could charge more....but that is the cynical definition.I dunno if you have a wal~mart super center near you but the one here has some fairly good deals on large bags of frozen shrimp.They also have Orangy Roughy, Tilipia, and other fish in nice single serving separately frozen filets that are a pretty good price and easy to prepare and quite tasty.K.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

The two names originated in different countries, I think. For e.g I had never hear of shrimp in India


----------



## rachelclare (Sep 16, 2001)

People People - you have obviously not been to England. We call shrimp prawn - that is all. It is usually, although not necessarily, shelled and cooked. Almost always tiny compared to US Shrimp although again depends where it comes from and as a child they only ever came shelled and cooked in cans. This has changed now of course with food coming to supermarkets from all ends of the world.Sadly though prawns in the UK are very much poor relations to US (and other warmer climes) shrimp.On a more serious note I react very badly to Lobster, smoked salmon and dare not try shellfish ever again - never used to but then I never used to have IBS. I realise I had my first mild episode six years ago in Florida when the hotel had a surf and turf night, with Lobster, crab legs, steak and corn on the cob - I stupidly thought it was corn on the cob doing it. I have rarely eaten Lobster, except abroad and realise I have had a reaction each time. Now it seems to be anything from the sea that does it - cant really evaluate cos it is too horrible to try.


----------

